

Safety concerns raised over popular wakefulness drug (modafinil) - adamhowell
http://www.time.com/time/health/article/0,8599,1885825,00.html

======
adamhowell
This article is a few months old, but I ran across it and didn't remember it
being discussed here, so thought I'd post.

------
HalcyonMuse
"The safe party drug"? I haven't read anything about modafinil being used as a
"party drug" in the sense that cocaine or mdma might be used.

This seems like a very poorly written article... and there were no links to
the research (or no obvious links).

------
billswift
"Dr. Nora Volkow, head of the National Institute on Drug Abuse and co-author
of the new study" - conflict of interest?, since her institutional affiliation
benefits from fear-mongering about "addictions".

Also, they didn't actually test for addiction; they tested for a
biochemical/neurotransmitter condition which is somewhat correlated with
reports of addiction. At least according to the article.

------
Saavedro
A blog criticism of the study based on the paper that appeared in JAMA. Or at
least, the summary thereof.

[http://scienceblogs.com/corpuscallosum/2009/03/effect_of_mod...](http://scienceblogs.com/corpuscallosum/2009/03/effect_of_modafinil_on_dopamin.php)

